# does a ghost image on screen after reclaiming hurt future stensils?



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

I have tried cleaning the screens with ink remover and the emuslion remover and their is still a ghosting on the screens. some blue and I didn't print with blue. I am using graphic HU emulsion and plastisol inks. Does anyone know if I can use the screens as is or do I have to get something to clean them more? any sugestions would be a great help. thanks for looking if you have none


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A ghost image will not prevent you from using the screen again. It's more of a visual nuisance than anything else. 

There is ghost remover you can use. But if the image is not affecting your registration view, then ignore it.


----------



## SxEDGE (Apr 18, 2010)

If you hold the screen up to the light and look through the mesh and can see through it/looks translucent then it will work just fine.


----------



## hdem (Mar 1, 2008)

use haze remover


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

haze remover will certainly get rid of it almost immediately.

Meanwhile-the local Dollar Tree here sells a product called (I think) AWESOME-it is a concentgrated cleaner/degreaser.

It works too-but you gotta use the ol scrub brush for a few minutes where the dehazer works a little quicker.

But the screen can certainly be used as is. It does matter a little more on higher mesh counts-but still not a show stopper.


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks teamwear. I just love the awesome cleaner- nice to know it will work with this too


----------



## DogPound71 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey I know awesome clean, The 99c store in California never runs out of this stuff. It works great!!!! I will try to use it to clean my screens.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg! I've said that I get a bunch of stuff at Dollar Tree... I can't believe I missed this! I'm going shopping tomorrow!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

now look at what yo started Teamwear... lol


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

HOLY MOLEY!!! That Awesome cleaner is AWESOME! Its screen wash, ink remover and degreaser in one! woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocari (Apr 28, 2008)

Never heard the Awesome but I'm on my way to Dollar Tree right now!


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

jocari said:


> Never heard the Awesome but I'm on my way to Dollar Tree right now!


Me too!!!


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg u can use it to wash the ink and crap off your hands too. And I've even removed ink from a shirt with it. I looooove it. I got 3 of the 64oz refill jugs lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

that stuff is awesome. It cleans almost anything and is great for those grease spots on the driveway and hard water stains in the house


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Just looking back at my old post and suprised to see how many positives responses there were to this stuff. 

Yes, I was suprised that it worked too since it is so less expensive than, well everything else. 

We started using it when I was out of degreaser-then I noticed it got the ink off of the wood parts of the screen really good. 

We not use it for a lot of stuff in the shop. 

We had always used it at home-but was really suprised. 

I wonder what other short cuts and tricks we are missing?


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Haze remover is bleach and Liquid Drano.

My daughter had her chemistry class at the college do a chemical breakdown on it.

I'm definitely open for any shortcuts.

I got paint sticks from my bumper to bumper auto parts store. I got 1000 for $32 with tax.


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a question for those that use awesome cleaner. Are you diluting it or using it straight out of the spray bottle. I just picked up a bottle to test and there are different mixture ratios on the instructions.


----------



## amnesia (Oct 13, 2009)

he works for Awesome. Get him! kidding.


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

omg, I have a few bottles at home. My girlfriend swears by this stuff and i used to give her a hard time about it, "how can it work that good, it was only a buck" I think i owe her an apology  then I'm stealing here stash.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes it works too i have the rhinotech film and i use the clorox to reclaim it and some are hard to remove when i spray awesome it takes out immediately. Very nice products


----------



## Klamath (Nov 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if this "Awesome" stuff is the same thing as Simple Green or not?


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

cant wait to try AWESOME!


----------



## Klamath (Nov 13, 2009)

I've found two different brands, "Awesome" and "LA's totally Awesome"

Awesome Home Page

http://www.dollartree.com/20-oz-Totally-Awesome-Cleaner/p8056/index.pro

Which one are you guys talking about?


----------



## JoshJ (May 31, 2011)

The haze remover I bought has never removed anything.


----------

